# Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab



## Deon (23. Februar 2011)

*Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

hey,
Wenn ich meine mit Fraps aufgenommenen Videos in Vegas zum rendern einfügen will hängt es oder stürzt sogar ab. Woran liegt kann und kann mir jemand helfen?
MfG Deon


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Poste mal bitte deine Hardware

Sind alle Treiber und Windows aktuell?


----------



## Deon (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Asus M4A785TDM- Evo 
Asus 4870X2 Trifan 
Eintrag ändern
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz
Seagate Barracuda 500 GByte, 8 MByte Cache, S-ATAII 
Windows 7 x64 

Treiber eigentlich alle aktuell und Updates muss ich auch net mehr installieren


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Hast du mal versucht, ob es klappt, wenn du im Treiber Crossfire deaktivierst?


----------



## Deon (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

wieso sollte es denn daran liegen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

hört sich an, als ob er denkt, dass der graka treiber dir da n strich durch die rechnung macht.
wenn es hängt, dann hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass der RAM gerne mal das problem ist. das merk ich besonders bei anwendungen, die plötzlich viel arbeitsspeicher benötigen. evtl mal das ganze mit 1333mHz probieren.
is halt aber nur ne vermutung


----------



## Deon (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Also ist das nicht normal? Kann man das denn irgendwie beheben?


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

würde mich wundern,w enn ein absturz normal is.
wenn die hardware nich potent genug ist,ok, aber eigentlich sollte das gehen.
mir fällt aber grad noch ein, dass fraps videos eigentlich ne ziemlich hohe bitrate haben. vlt liegt es wikrlich daran, dass die software (oder in kombination mt der hardware) damit nicht umgehen kann.
wenn du die möglichkeit hast probiers einfach mal mit nem stinknormalen avi file. wenn das geht weisste, worans liegt.


----------



## Deon (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

alles klar danke werde es dann mal versuchen


----------



## Deon (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

so habs grad versucht und ne kleine normale avi geht leicht rein eine fraps avi die so 300mb groß ist geht auch rein dauert halt nur was nur die 3,9gb großen fraps dateien kommen net rein


----------



## huntertech (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Ich arbeite zufällig auch mit Sony Vegas und habe auch schon mal Fraps-Videos verarbeitet, die Lösung deines Problems ist einfach: Damit Sony Vegas Videos anzeigt, müssen diese 4GB ersteinmal komplett von Vegas durchforstet werden, ich glaube, er lädt sie stückchenweise ins Ram um zu gucken, ob er es verwerten kann. Vegas kann schon mal gut und gerne mehrere Minuten brauchen, bis so ein 4GB-File verarbeitet ist. Die Methode, die bei mir immer funktioniert hat, ist einfach statt das Video simpel reinzuziehen es per Projektmedien -> Medien Importieren ... (zweite Symbol von links in der Leiste oben). Dabei ists mir dann nicht abgestürzt. Lädt zwar nicht schneller aber immerhin kannst du die Videos dann verarbeiten.

Als Tipp aber mal: Bis du so große Videos geschnitten hast, hast du die Lust an Vegas verloren. Allein das Vorspulen hakt und zuckt so dermaßen, dass niemand mehr vernümpftig damit arbeiten kann! Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir einen Video-Encoder zu suchen, der sehr hohe Bitraten unterstützt und der das Ergebnis noch ohne große Qualitätsverluste abliefert. Ich habe viele probiert, nur mit Any Video Converter (Freeware) bin ich glücklich geworden, die anderen hatten mir nicht die besten Ergebnisse geliefert. Wenn du dann weißt, welche Bitrate und Auflösung du haben möchtest,  wenn es fertig geschnitten ist, kannst du mit dem Any Video Converter einfach noch etwsa draufschlagen und die Videos erstmal kleiner machen. Danach würde ich sie mit Vegas bearbeiten.

Mal als Faustregel: Ich habe bei mir festgestellt, dass (bei Full-HD), erst ab einer Variablen Bitrate von 1,5 MBit/s die Qualität durch mehr bit/s nicht mehr ansteift. Habe die Vids also dann durch den Converter laufen lassen, der mir Videos mit 2 MBit/s variabler Bitrate produziert hat. Diese wurden dann geschnitten und mit 1,5 MBit Durchschnitt und 2 MBit/s Maximum gerendert.

Also: Vorher Convertieren, dann gehts!


----------



## Deon (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

ERSTMAL DICKES DANKE AN HUNTERTECH! 
eine sehr ausführliche antwort. Habs durch dich geschafft es einzufügen, nun stehe ich vor dem problem, dass ich net weiß wie ich die 12 videos in 4, 15 minuten lange, videos schneiden kann, da youtube ja nur 15 minuten unterstützt. Wenn du weißt wie das geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn du mir erklärst wie ich vom schneiden bis zum upload in bestmöglicher quali komme. 
MfG Emildeon


----------



## huntertech (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Klaro  

Bevor du anfängst auf "Datei-> Eigenschaften" und die Auflösung (Breite und Höhe) sowie die Framerate festlegen. Dann bei "Renderqualität bei Vollauflösung" wählst du "Optimal". Dann auf den Reiter "Audio" und bei der "Resampling- und Streching-Qualität" auch "optimal" wählen. Am Besten bei den Reitern "Audio" und "Video" noch unten das Häkchen reinmachen, um die Einstellungen für jedes neue Projekt zu speichern.

Also wenn du alles an einem Stück haben möchtets kannst du einfach erstmal alle Videos importieren und aneinander hängen (dürftest du ja wissen  ). Zum schneiden (falls noch nicht passiert) von Events (also die Teile, die vorher mal einzelne Videos waren), muss das entsprechende Event ausgewählt werden (wenn du den Cursor nicht mehr verschieben möchtest mit Rechtsklick und dann das Menü wegklicken oder per Strg + Linksklick, wenn er noch verschoben werden kann einfach linksklick aufs Event). Dann kannst du mit "s" schnitte machen und so die Videos eben schneiden, Teile rauslöschen, ...

Übergänge kannst du einfach erzeugen indem du zwei Events ineinander verschiebst (dann ists ein fließender Übergang). Andere Übergänge findest du in der Registerkarte "Übergänge", da kannst du dir einen raussuchen und auf dieses X-Offset (der Teil, wo die Videos sich überlappen) den Übergang draufziehen. Ziemlich einfach soweit.

Wenn dir das fertig geschnittene Video gefällt, kannst du mithilfe der gelben Pfeile über der Timeline (die sind standardmäßig ganz links) einen "Loop-Bereich" auswählen. Bei den Standardeinstellungen kannst du so einfach immer etwas unter 15 Minuten markieren und nur der Teil kommt dann ins Video. Fürs nächste Video dann einfach die nächste Viertelstunde markieren.

Dann schließlich auf "Datei -> Rendern als..." und "MainConcept AVC/AAC (*.mp4)" auswählen und auf "Benutzerdefiniert" klicken. Da dabb wieder Auflösung und Framerate anpassen und unten auf "Variable Bitrate" gehen. Da kannst du dann bei "Durchschnitt" die gewünschte Bitrate auswählen, bei "Maximum" würde ich etwa 25% mehr eingeben. Welche Rate du brauchst, musst du wissen (Auslösungssabhängig). Für 1920x1080 habe ich 1.500.000 als Durchschnitt und 2.000.000 als Maximum für die maximale Qualität gefunden. Bei 1280x720 würde ich 1.200.000 als Durchschnitt und 1.500.000 als Maximum wählen, darunter musst du selbst ausprobieren.

Mit diesen Einstellungen werden die Vids aber sehr groß. Bei der Full-HD-Einstellungen sind etwa 250MB / 15 Min., das kann auf deine Internetleitung gehen, wenn diese nicht sonderlich schnell im Upload ist. Wähle deine Einstellung also nach deiner gewünschten Upload-Zeit und Qualität.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Deon (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Cool VIELEN DANK! Internetleitung ist 16+ also müsste das laufen^^. Auflösung 1920*1080. Werde es versuchen dickes danke. Nervig ist an vegas nur dass das einfügen von videos stunden dauert...pfff. Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## huntertech (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Das liegt nicht an Vegas sondern an deiner Festplatte  Vegas ist einfach nur ein professionelles Programm, welches die Daten erst quasi "scannt", damit du später flüssiger arbeiten kannst und auch direkt die Spitzen fürs Audio da hast (diese Linien, die anzeigen, wann der Ton wie laut ist).

Aber noch kurz als Anmerkung: Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, wie du an Vegas gekommen bist aber für den Anfang würde ich dir zu einem simpleren Programm raten. Mithilfe von den Vegas-Trainingsvideos (google einfach mal nach den Deutschen Versionen, sind 13stk., insgesamt etwa 1h lang) kann man sich gut da reindenken, wenn du diese aber nicht auf Anhieb verstehst, würde ich dir wie gesagt zu etwas leichterem raten, z.B. Movie Maker oder vielleicht hast du ja Nero oder sowas. Wenn du sie verstehst, ists soweit ganz gut, dann kannst du auf YouTube einfach mal alle möglichen Vids gucken um ein Gefühl für die Effekte usw. zu bekommen.

Wenn du wirklich eine 16.000er Leitung hast und diese (nicht wie bei mir ^^) von der Telekom auf ein Existenzminimum runtergeregelt wird, sobald du hochlädst (ich kann/darf nur mit 10 kbit/s hochladen, wenn ich da nicht dauernd die Störstelle anrufe), müsstest du 150 kbit/s upload haben, also wären 150MB in 30 Minuten oben.


----------



## Deon (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

HABS JETZT HINGEKRIEGT. ICH HAB EINFACH VON SONY VEGAS 10a AUF 10c Geupdated und JETZT LÄUFT ES ZACKIG WIE SONST WAS!!!!!! 
AN ALLE DIE GEANTWORTET HABN: VIELEN DANK!


----------



## huntertech (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sony Vegas 10 Videos einfügen stürzt ab*

Ok. Aber nur so als Tipp: Nicht durchgehend fett schreiben  Wobei Vegas ja jetz nich viel anders machen kann, es wartet jetzt wohl einfach nicht mehr, bis das Video volkommen eingelesen ist, sondern kann direkt weiterarbeiten. Aber bitte


----------

